# Lost prescription sunglasses (and case) Saturday



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

Seems I've misplaced my prescription sunglasses -- Saturday at CWWA Poudre. Possibly at the BLM camp area or while setting up the shuttle on Saturday. They would have been in a blue plastic glasses case.


...

Of all the things I have lost --
I miss my mind the most

Cheyenne


----------

